# DSL-Signal über Koax weiterleiten - geht das?



## Frezl (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

Mein Vermieter hat in meiner Wohnung sehr fleißig in alle Ecken der Wohnung ein Telefonkabel gelegt, an das ich meine Fritz!Box mit vDSL-Anschluss anklemmen könnte. Nur leider nicht in die Ecke, in der der Fernseher steht. Dort möchte ich die Box aber gerne aufstellen, weil dort auch zahlreiche Geräte stehen, die ich dann direkt mit LAN-Kabel anschließen könnte.

Was es in dieser Ecke aber gibt ist ein nicht genutzter Coax-Anschluss. Die Verteilung von Telefon-Eingang und Coax-Eingang findet im gleichen Schaltkasten statt, der auch fast direkt auf der anderen Seite der Wand ist (leider nicht so direkt, dass ich einfach durch die Wand bohren könnte). Deswegen mein Gedanke, ob ich das DSL-Signal nicht ein paar Meter über das Coax-Kabel weiter leiten könnte. Beides hat zwei Adern, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das DSL-Signal über Coax sauber übertragen wird.

Hat hier jemand Ahnung, ob das technisch möglich ist?

Gruß und Dank
Frezl


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Januar 2018)

Moin Frezl,

hier findet Du etliche Seiten zu diesem Thema:
https://www.google.de/search?q=DSL-...fox-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=uHpMWt7fOI3VXtfst6gL

VG Klaus


----------



## Frezl (7. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank lieber Klaus. Wie du wahrscheinlich nicht sehen konntest, sind die Hälfte der Links in den Ergebnisse auf diese Suchanfrage in meinem Browser lila eingefärbt. Aber du hättest es wenigstens ahnen können. Denn warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen, ein 5+ Jahre ungenutztes Profil zu reaktivieren, nur weil ich zu faul zum Googlen bin?

Ich unterstell dir mal keine Überheblichkeit. tutorials.de ist ne deutsche Community, in Deutschland ist das Internet #neuland, ich halte es für durchaus möglich, dass es hier Menschen gibt, die Google nicht kennen und daher das Googlen vergessen, bevor sie Fragen stellen. Und ich hab meine Auslassungen darüber, was ich vom Umgang miteinander in dieser Community halte und warum ich mich die letzten 5 Jahre auf Stackoverflow & Co. wohler gefühlt habe, wieder gelöscht. Nevermind.

Leider ist vDSL ein sehr deutsches Thema, der Rest der Welt hat echtes Breitband-Internet. Aber da wir mit so antiker Technologie unterwegs sind, sehe ich in meinem Fall immerhin die Chance, dass ich mit Frickeln etwas erreichen kann. Bevor ich aber die gemietete Bude auseinander nehme, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob das schon mal jemand ausprobiert hat.

Daher zurück zum Thema: Gibt es jemanden unter euch, der schon mal versucht hat, ein vDSL-Signal von der Dose über Coax zum Modem zu transportieren und der mir sagen kann, ob es funktioniert oder nicht? Und falls es funktioniert hat: Wie war die Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Frezl (7. Januar 2018)

Fun Fact: der einzige nicht lila eingefärbte Link führt zu diesem Thread. Und der kommt bereits an 5. Stelle. Chapeau für das gute SEO an die Admins ;-)


----------



## sheel (8. Januar 2018)

Interessante Reaktion hier...

um es gleich vorweg zu sagen, nein, ich hab das noch nie gemacht und kann dir daher keinen Erfahrungsbericht geben.

Sonstiges...

Danke für die Feststellung, dass wir nicht Gedankenlesen können. Stimmt.
Tut mir auch sehr leid, dass jemand die Frechheit bestitzt, im selben Staat wie ein paar unfähige Politiker zu wohnen.
Mein Ton passt dir nicht? Naja, auf SO wärst du gegangen worden.

Da du SO ansprichst, du hast dabei vergessen das SO und Foren unterschiedliche Dinge sind, und keins will das andere sein. Falls dir das andere System mehr zusagt wirst du in Foren eben nicht wiklich glücklich werden. Falls nicht das System, sondern wirklich die Community gemeint war, würde mich ehrlich interessieren was dir dort besser vorkommt (außer der Größe).


----------



## EuroCent (8. Januar 2018)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Mein Vermieter hat in meiner Wohnung sehr fleißig in alle Ecken der Wohnung ein Telefonkabel gelegt, an das ich meine Fritz!Box mit vDSL-Anschluss anklemmen könnte. Nur leider nicht in die Ecke, in der der Fernseher steht. Dort möchte ich die Box aber gerne aufstellen, weil dort auch zahlreiche Geräte stehen, die ich dann direkt mit LAN-Kabel anschließen könnte.
> 
> ...



Kabel-Legen?
Oder eine Box umsetzen lassen.

Man kann zwar auch das Coax verwenden, jedoch kann es zu beeinträchtigung und Störungen in der Telefonie/Internet kommen.

Am besten ist, Du fragst da einen Fachmann der sich auskennt.


----------



## JavaNullPointer (25. März 2018)

Hallo Frezl,

wenn du von Telefonkabel schreibst dann mutmaße ich mal das du einen Internetanschluss über die deutsche Telekom oder einen Drittanbieter wie z.B. 1&1, Vodaphone, O2 ect. hast. Die TV-Dosen werden hingegen über ganz andere Anbieter das sind in Deutschland meines Wissens nur 3, Vodaphone Kabel Deutschland, Unitymedia NRW und Unitymedia BW, beschaltet.
D.h. einfach mal so ein Signal vom einen auf den anderen Switchen ist nicht vorgesehen. 

Es gibt denke ich zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten für dein Problem
1. du ziehst ein Lan Kabel (am besten Cat 7) von der FritzBox zu dem Punkt wo du die verschiedenen Geräte anschließen möchtest und verwendest dort einen AccesPoint  oder einen Switch um von dort weiter zu verteilen.
2. du setzt eine Powerline ein wenn du eine Fritz Box hast ist es sinnvoll auch welche von AVM einzusetzen avm.de/produkte/fritzpowerline/

die zweite Lösung ist eher als Plan B zu betrachten da die Technik vor allem durch starke Stromverbraucher gestört werden kann. z.B. wenn das Signal durch die Küche läuft und während du z.B. Internet TV schauen willst der Backofen läuft.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter, ansonsten stell ruhig nochmal Rückfragen.


----------

